# Internet Rumor.



## g4m3rof1337

http://news.yahoo.com/s/cmp/20071121/tc_cmp/204200341


What do you think?


----------



## PC eye

I've noticed a large slowdown at times just getting onto newegg that being only one vendor. With the rapid increase as growth industry people are conducting more of their personal banking and other things online. Then the high school aged kid gets a new pc and online connection for a birthday or holiday gift. What happens? One more user online! That results in more online traffic overall.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, pretty much all my work is done online. Like my school work, and everything.


----------



## PC eye

The Information Highway needs expansion just like an old two lane in each direction roadway would need a third for each in order to handle increases in traffic volume. When I was in those young years the only people running any computers looked at large reels of magnetic tape. Now people are messaging with their Iphones and sending text messages and photos with their cell phones. That still has to go through some ISP somewhere.


----------



## PohTayToez

Sounds like another Y2K scare... I don't have any worries.  Somehow I don't think ISPs have looked over this.


----------



## PC eye

Anything is possible especially with older communications systems. Digital and fibre optics saw the old analog system replaced. But even there there are eventual limitations. The article seen there discusses brownouts which are temporary situations where a bottle neck could briefly stall things.


----------



## axgrinder73

I don't think that we will have too much to worry about. IPv6 will be out in the us before
 long making it easier to obtain IP address. ISP's in return will want an edge on the competition. Therefore they will make the investments necessary to attract new customers, as well as keep the customers they currently have happy.


----------



## Geoff

They aren't talking about it until 2010, theres nothing we can really do towards it anyways.  IPv6 should help out somewhat.


----------



## PC eye

Even newer technologies can see glitches at times until the bugs worked out of those. The introduction of wireless routers alone has seen some interesting ptoblems according to service techs.


----------



## Motoxrdude

All I can say is, compression.


----------



## tlarkin

This is a ploy.  No ISP uses more than 10% of their current bandwidth, if they wanted to you could throttle it up.  They are just scared that their infrastructure won't hold with the market as it grows.  This also gives them an excuse to charge more for their services so they can 'expand' their infrastructure.  

Take a look at Japan, in their major cities the whole place is WiFi and they have a fiber back bone running to each major building.  So, when you rent an apartment in say Tokyo, the building is already jacked into the fiber backbone and they run that fiber to the tenant.  So, you have fiber in your house.  Not so much of that in rural Japan, but in the major cities it is very common.  They had to rebuild their infrastructure after WWII so it is more modern than ours in our major cities in the US.  

They have been trying to charge more and tax for this stuff for a long time.  They just haven't found their angle yet.  Companies really want to charge you every time you use your email.  They would do it too, if they could get away with it.  This is there way to charge more.


----------



## PC eye

The ads I get a kick out of are those like Netzero's Hi-Speed dialup? Dialup is still 56k!  They see you coming!


----------



## PohTayToez

PC eye said:


> The ads I get a kick out of are those like Netzero's Hi-Speed dialup? Dialup is still 56k!  They see you coming!



Well, they do do some things to speed it up.  It's not just like they're just relabeling regular dial-up.  Everything you view goes through a proxy server which they use to cache and compress certain data, so it is a bit faster.


----------



## PC eye

With dsl here the distance of 150miles sees some 2,320kb/s and 727kbps for upload time. During daylight and early evening hours you can be sure that drops quite a bit due to the volume of traffic on the ISP's servers then.


----------



## chrislo

I think its a load of s**t. Except when my router screwed with my connection, and a few times the sites/servers I went to were down or experiencing problems I had few problems. BTW, this is rare for me. Most of the time I can go anywhere on the internet without problems. I just think people thrive on suffering and they get off on it when everyone is worried. This is a way they can achieve that. As more and more people use the internet its capacity will grow and grow. The internet is now an important part of our society so I doubt it will be allowed to fall apart.



PC eye said:


> The ads I get a kick out of are those like Netzero's Hi-Speed dialup? Dialup is still 56k!  They see you coming!



Dial up still exist in the US?


----------



## forwardmotion_12

chrislo said:


> I think its a load of s**t. Except when my router screwed with my connection, and a few times the sites/servers I went to were down or experiencing problems I had few problems. BTW, this is rare for me. Most of the time I can go anywhere on the internet without problems. I just think people thrive on suffering and they get off on it when everyone is worried. This is a way they can achieve that. As more and more people use the internet its capacity will grow and grow. The internet is now an important part of our society so I doubt it will be allowed to fall apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Dial up still exist in the US?



dude that rumor is a load of crap


----------



## chrislo

forwardmotion_12 said:


> dude that rumor is a load of crap



Precisely.


----------



## PC eye

chrislo said:


> Dial up still exist in the US?


 
Television still is! And that's where you see all of the lame ads boasting claims of faster internet service there. Not everyone has cable internet service available. And some dsl services are through the roof. That unfortunately leaves the old 56k modem for many.


----------



## chrislo

PC eye said:


> Television still is! And that's where you see all of the lame ads boasting claims of faster internet service there. Not everyone has cable internet service available. And some dsl services are through the roof. That unfortunately leaves the old 56k modem for many.



I thought Broadband was available to over 90% of people now? I mean even out where I am I got the option of Cable or DSL and I live out in the country.


----------



## hermeslyre

High speed dialup does exist, by multi-linking 2 dial-up modems you can double the 56kb (actual 53kbps or less) bandwidth. You'd need two phone lines, and the ISP would need to support the option, not to mention the cost... It sucks but it's there.

We were using dial-up half a year ago, it's really not terrible, apart form DL'ing and Ul'ing. Surfing was slower, but not atrociously such. I would never go back though, kill me first..


----------



## addle_brains

Filesharing, i hear, is a bit of a concern for ISPs because it's such a huge part of internet activity (downloading a linux distro of over 8GB or something.) I heard that some ISPs do throttle common filesharing ports, so that's why you should set up Azureus yourself and choose a better one.


----------



## PC eye

Wothout cable here the option coming up soon will be fiber optics over cable or dsl. That runs faster then a T-1 line as far as bandwidth. When you have multiple pcs on one router that should be a real plus there.


----------



## Motoxrdude

The rumor is true. With the current infrastructure the way it is, it will soon get overloaded and start to choke everyone's internet speed. But the beauty of technology is that it always evolves and adapts so we have nothing to worry about


----------



## PC eye

As populations grow and initial application of new technologies takes place you can't simply rule anything out so fast. When one ISP makes a changeover doesn't always mean all ISP's will do the same immediately. But you also pay more for the latest when it does become available initially.


----------



## tlarkin

The infrastructure is already in place, we have fiber running all over the US.  The problem is that they want to charge more but can't figure out a way to do it with out having tons of class action lawsuits filed against them.  Rebuilding infrastructure costs millions if not more and could justify charging for email.

On top of that there are governments out there just wanting and waiting for the ability tax the internet and tax emails.  They hate the fact you don't pay sales tax online and they hate the fact you don't get taxed for using email.

Once they figure out a way to justify charges and taxes everyone will be charged and taxed, it is how capitalism works.


----------



## PC eye

You won't have to worry like AT+T now is since Verizon is going to unlock it's wireless network for IPods and things like that next year. 
*Verizon Announces Plans to Unlock Network*


*Early next year, the number two wireless carrier in the country "will publish the technical standards the development community will need to design products to interface with the Verizon Wireless network," Verizon said Tuesday.*


http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/ZDM/story?id=3919495

Opening things up for 3rd parities is one way to see things being charged for. Verizon there will simply be the landlord while the 3rd parties set the prices on services.

And one more thing? DSL going foobar soon with one service!
*Compare FiOS to Cable* 
Who Wins—FiOS vs. Cable?
You be the judge. 
http://www22.verizon.com/content/co...wins+fios+vs+cable/who+wins+fios+vs+cable.htm

Once fiber optics are all set to go Verizon plans on dumping dsl totally from it's list pf internet services.


----------



## chrislo

Isn't that considered ISDN?

I haven't used dial up in over 5 years now and I still remembered how slow my connection was even for web browsing. When I got Cable and tried Internet Explorer I instantly noticed the difference. Plus if you are into multiplayer video games, streaming audio/video, and downloading (Me) the service is a must. I would never go back, or even wish dial up on my worse enemy.


----------



## tlarkin

chrislo said:


> Isn't that considered ISDN?
> 
> I haven't used dial up in over 5 years now and I still remembered how slow my connection was even for web browsing. When I got Cable and tried Internet Explorer I instantly noticed the difference. Plus if you are into multiplayer video games, streaming audio/video, and downloading (Me) the service is a must. I would never go back, or even wish dial up on my worse enemy.



Yup I agree, I can live with out cable TV, and have done so for years.  I can not however, live with out high speed internet.

I still don't have cable TV, and don't really want to get it anytime soon


----------



## chrislo

tlarkin said:


> Yup I agree, I can live with out cable TV, and have done so for years.  I can not however, live with out high speed internet.
> 
> I still don't have cable TV, and don't really want to get it anytime soon



I love Digital Cable, I can never go back. Especially now that we have a DVR, that thing is one of the best inventions for the TV since the VCR.


----------



## tlarkin

chrislo said:


> I love Digital Cable, I can never go back. Especially now that we have a DVR, that thing is one of the best inventions for the TV since the VCR.



why TV sucks, I like maybe 3 shows and three channels

heroes, the office, my name is earl, 30 rock  - that is all the TV i watch

I have blockbuster online, so I get 5 to 15 dvds a month (depending on how busy i am)

I also like comedy central, cartoon network and discovery.

That hardly quantifies buying cable, the rest of TV sucks.  So I would be paying around $100/month if I added cable, and only watching three channels, the other channels I watch are network.

oh and i watch sports but that is mostly network too


----------



## chrislo

tlarkin said:


> why TV sucks, I like maybe 3 shows and three channels
> 
> heroes, the office, my name is earl, 30 rock  - that is all the TV i watch
> 
> I have blockbuster online, so I get 5 to 15 dvds a month (depending on how busy i am)
> 
> I also like comedy central, cartoon network and discovery.
> 
> That hardly quantifies buying cable, the rest of TV sucks.  So I would be paying around $100/month if I added cable, and only watching three channels, the other channels I watch are network.
> 
> oh and i watch sports but that is mostly network too



Yea but I watch allot of channels that are only on cable. Sci Fi Channel (Stargate SG-1/Atlantis and BSG Galactica), Comedy Central (South Park, Mind of Mencia, etc), I watch countless educational shows on the History/Science/Discovery channel, then every Saturday I got the new movies on the movie channels. Sometimes I find only crap on but 95% of the time I find something that I like.

Then of course the rest of the people in my family who like other things. I had Cable for 14 years and I rarely watch anything on the basic channels. Short of Family Guy and the Simpsons. We considered doing that DVD rental thing but we didn't want to be locked into having to rent DVD's. Sometimes we are too busy to watch DVD's or its August and we go on vacation.


----------



## tlarkin

chrislo said:


> Yea but I watch allot of channels that are only on cable. Sci Fi Channel (Stargate SG-1/Atlantis and BSG Galactica), Comedy Central (South Park, Mind of Mencia, etc), I watch countless educational shows on the History/Science/Discovery channel, then every Saturday I got the new movies on the movie channels. Sometimes I find only crap on but 95% of the time I find something that I like.
> 
> Then of course the rest of the people in my family who like other things. I had Cable for 14 years and I rarely watch anything on the basic channels. Short of Family Guy and the Simpsons. We considered doing that DVD rental thing but we didn't want to be locked into having to rent DVD's. Sometimes we are too busy to watch DVD's or its August and we go on vacation.



family guy and the simpsons are not basic cable, they are network TV


----------



## hermeslyre

We don't get cable either, more because of the cost than anything. BUT I love Battlestar Galactica, So I just downloaded it all. I was going to watch Razor on TVUplayer (A app with a couple English streaming broadcasts, SciFi, comedy central, nickelodeon, mostly foreign stuff though) But I totally forgot. Doh'. Hey, bitTorrent does make make up 50-80% of all internet traffic, more toward 90% during the nocturnal hours. Go with the flow. 

With better fiber optic tech, cheaper and better than their Japanese counterparts, it's making it easier to extend our fiber optic infrastructure to the people. Taxation of the internet is a growing concern, but personally, I don't believe anything will come of it. Our current legislative process seems against it. But with our "nation of sheep", who knows? Presidential candidate Barack Obama claims he's against all limitationary considerations regarding the internet, lol. Kucinich, a *real* democrat, seems likely to take a similar approach.


----------



## PC eye

I'm generally too busy to watch any tv while cable is still used here for espn, court tv, CNN, sitcoms being out while I catch network news and the few weekly series like NCIS, The UNIT, Numbers on one network with 2020, Thisweek, etc. that have some IQ to them while looking over a few web casts at times. That's where having a fast connection really counts.

The newer fiber optics however will keep you from seeing a router's bandwidth bog down when you have multiple systems running off of it. The only delays then will be seen with sites you are trying to get onto if their servers are loaded up.


----------



## zaroba

if it bogged down it wouldn't surprise me at all.  the US is falling fast when it comes to internet speed and connectivity.  theres still lots of areas where no cable internet or dsl is available.  not just rural areas either.

i live in a modular home park in a small town with several large cities within a half hour of me in different directions.  I can get verizon dsl with no trouble, but if i want cable internet?  I'd have to go with the provider that the park has a contract with, and its download only, which makes it hard to have a website.  Also, i severely doubt that FiOS will ever be available here due to it being somewhat a closed community.



i wouldn't mind moving to japan and getting a 35mb cable line for what would be US$30 a month


----------



## chrislo

tlarkin said:


> family guy and the simpsons are not basic cable, they are network TV



I know, those are the only things I still watch on Networked TV with a following.


----------



## chrislo

zaroba said:


> i wouldn't mind moving to japan and getting a 35mb cable line for what would be US$30 a month



What can you do with all that speed?


----------



## hermeslyre

All that speed seems useless at this point. Once Television becomes fully streamable (sounds too futuristic, though I'm sure it will happen), high quality streams would make good use of all that bandwidth... Plus you don't weigh in the effects of living in the aforementioned country, japan is weird man. Trust me I'm 25% japanese. All that watered down blood and I'm still weird as all hell.


----------



## chrislo

Even with the 10-15 MB's I have I doubt I fully utilize it. Even with all I do with the connection and sharing it with 2 other computers and my 360. Even if I had the Fiber option I see no reason to upgrade. In the future that might change though. For the first 3 years I used Dial-Up fine but when I got into multiplayer gaming it wasn't enough.


----------



## PC eye

If you are finding dsl or cable seeing lags now fiber optics will surpass those in a giant leap. A company like Verizon already has most of the optical lines inplace for them to be advertising this at this time. While a full dsl setup with multiple systems sees a large $80 a month charge the simple swap over will see a good reduction at $40-. Competition like SBC is bringing the prices down.


----------



## zaroba

chrislo said:


> What can you do with all that speed?



hmm..anything that you can do with your current connection but much much much faster 

besides that, i'd also be able to host my website on a pc at home, along with running a lot more game servers


----------



## chrislo

zaroba said:


> hmm..anything that you can do with your current connection but much much much faster
> 
> besides that, i'd also be able to host my website on a pc at home, along with running a lot more game servers



Going from Dial Up to Broadband I couldn't imagine faster. I guess it would be nice to run your own server/website though. I guess when Fiber comes my cable company will up the speed to stay competitive.


----------



## PC eye

They've been laying down the optical cables for some time now. Some companies like Verizon will simply dump dsl with the fiber type broadband over seeing cable come in. Supposedly this will pass commercial T-1 lines like a race car once in use.


----------



## chrislo

What about all this Dark Fiber I have been hearing about? Are they utilizing that?


----------



## hermeslyre

I thought dark fiber was just unused lines of cable...

Yeah, Wikipedia says so at least.


----------



## PC eye

What those are is the unused fibers inside a cable already layed down. In other words liken those to braided wires where some stramds are simply not soldered at both or even one end while still being seen inside the wire used. Those do leave room for later expansion when the main bulk has finally reached capacity if ever. A good description of how they can used as well as what they are is seen at  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_fiber


----------

